# Police Dispatcher Wellesley College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Police Dispatcher
Institution:
*Wellesley College*

Location:
Wellesley, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/20/2018

Type:
Full Time

Serve as first point of contact for callers and walk-in customers requesting service from the Wellesley College Police Department. Dispatch police officers to calls, monitors intrusion alarms and fire surveillance systems and operates radio communications with on-duty police officers and multi-line telephone system. Schedule: 40 Hours, full year, Sunday 3:30 pm-11:30 pm, Monday 3:30 pm-11:30 pm, Tuesday OFF, Wednesday OFF, Thursday 11:30 pm -7:30 am, Friday 11:30 pm-7:30 am, Saturday 3:30 pm-11:30 pm

Requirements

High School diploma required. Computer proficiency required. Strong written and interpersonal communication skills. Must be able to interact well with various members of the community. Position requires a comprehensive background investigation, including a criminal history records check.

The successful candidate must successfully pass an intensive training program and the individual must be available to work various hours, including nights, weekends and holidays.
*Application Information*
Postal Address:
Human Resources
Wellesley College
106 Central Street
Wellesley, MA 02481

Phone:
781-283-3202

Online App. Form:
http://career.wellesley.edu/postings/2181


----------

